# /etc/init.d/apache2 error PHP error [SOLVED]

## SloXY

Hello,

after I upgrated to a new versions I can't start to work with Apache + Php + PhpMyAdmin.

When I try to start APACHE it writes:

```

server htdocs # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

* apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 90 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

* ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

But PHP i just can not reemerge anymore it writes:

```

server ~ # emerge -av php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/php-5.2.10 [5.2.10-r1] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype exif filter* ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 mysql ncurses pcre pic postgres readline reflection session spl ssl threads* tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -posix -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -wddx -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

```

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/php-5.2.10

 * php-5.2.10.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * php-patchset-5.2.10-r0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Determining SAPI(s) to build

 *   Enabled  SAPI: cli

 *   Disabled SAPI: cgi

 *   Enabled  SAPI: apache2

 *

 * You must build =dev-db/postgresql-base-8.3 with USE=threads

 * if you want to build PHP with threads support!

 *

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       php-5.2.10.ebuild, line  109:  Called php5_2-sapi_pkg_setup

 *      php5_2-sapi.eclass, line  316:  Called php5_2-sapi_check_use_flags

 *      php5_2-sapi.eclass, line  218:  Called php_check_pgsql

 *    php-common-r1.eclass, line  229:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "Rebuild =dev-db/postgresql-base-${pgsql_ver} with USE=threads"

 *  The die message:

 *   Rebuild =dev-db/postgresql-base-8.3 with USE=threads

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/php-5.2.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/php-5.2.10:

 *

 * You must build =dev-db/postgresql-base-8.3 with USE=threads

 * if you want to build PHP with threads support!

 *

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       php-5.2.10.ebuild, line  109:  Called php5_2-sapi_pkg_setup

 *      php5_2-sapi.eclass, line  316:  Called php5_2-sapi_check_use_flags

 *      php5_2-sapi.eclass, line  218:  Called php_check_pgsql

 *    php-common-r1.eclass, line  229:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "Rebuild =dev-db/postgresql-base-${pgsql_ver} with USE=threads"

 *  The die message:

 *   Rebuild =dev-db/postgresql-base-8.3 with USE=threads

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/temp/die.env'.

 *

server ~ #

```

So what to do...? I think that this will help other people, too if the solusion comes out.Last edited by SloXY on Tue Jul 07, 2009 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

Do what it says for PHP -

Rebuild =dev-db/postgresql-base-8.3 with USE=threads 

Might be worth listing what you build Apache with.  Something missing there I'd say.

----------

## SloXY

Thank you!

That is the sollution to add some modules in make.conf in APACHE2_MODULES="" as emerge -av apache   wanted!

And Php I just emerged postgresql with USE "threads" and then emerged Php whit that and it works!

Thank you again!

----------

